# That day you get the ....



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2014)

message that what you have been working on needs to be drastically changed because the mood is not right. And the deadline is in 3 days! 

EDIT: 

So, I thought it could be interesting for some of you to see how a piece come together at the end off the day and the clients are happy. 

As my first thread stated: I was let down. What I had made didn't fit the bill. 

I'm now going to take you on a journey of the evolving piece/score that became the final /product/piece of music for this "commercial". 
Everything I made until 6 hours before deadline was wasted. Not only that. The _company _who hired the film company who hired me was not satisfied the day before my deadline. They called the music "cheap". For some reason I took that personal, because I just did what film-company who hired me wanted me to do. I had questions about were this where heading, but they kept saying it was "to epic" etc. You need to make it calmer/easier.

I had a temp-score I did follow until I got the message the day before deadline. 
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/temp/120_full_icturing-tomorrow_0232.mp3[/mp3]

So, what do you do when you get this message like 6-8 hours before deadline? I went back to the drawing board (a blanc Cubase sequencer) and, as crazy I em, started from scratch. I had that comment in me head "it sounds cheap!". 

I would like to add that I also made all off the "sound-design" the very last day.

So. you want to hear the evolution? 

21-Mar-2014 12:57:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m1%20DIPS%2021.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00).mp3[/mp3]

25-Mar-2014 21:47:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m2%20DIPS%2021.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00).mp3[/mp3]

26-Mar-2014 13:50:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m3%20DIPS%2026.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00).mp3[/mp3]

26-Mar-2014 16:09:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m4%20DIPS%2026.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00).mp3[/mp3]

26-Mar-2014 21:24:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m5%20DIPS%2026.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00)%20v2.mp3[/mp3]

27-Mar-2014 12:17:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m6%20DIPS%2026.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00)%20v3.mp3[/mp3]

27-Mar-2014 16:02:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m6%20DIPS%2027.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00)%20v6.mp3[/mp3]

27-Mar-2014 22:34:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m6%20DIPS%2027.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00)%20v8.mp3[/mp3]

I got the message: This is wrong 30-mar. It sounds cheap! I had until then, only followed the temp-score they have added. I had a day to redo everything or not get me money. 
31-Mar-2014 15:57
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m1%20-%20DIPS%20(KRISEUTKAST)%2002.mp3[/mp3]

The final product: It got a green light and I got my "payday" :D (I'm very satisfied and quite proud of my self composing it in 6 hours)
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m1%20-%20DIPS%20(TC.0.00.00.00)%20(uten%20FXS).mp3[/mp3]

The final product is so different from the first one.


30mb stream. 

puhh >8o . I'm gonna tell you what I did:

I went for a long run in the woods. Just to get the blood pumping! 

now I feel more uplifiting!


----------



## AC986 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ryan, sail up the river in a Viking longboat and attack and destroy anything you see.

That's my advice anyway.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2014)

adriancook @ 26/3/2014 said:


> Ryan, sail up the river in a Viking longboat and attack and destroy anything you see.
> 
> That's my advice anyway.



Well, I'm not going to deny that I kicked some trees in the forest while running. yeah, if I just had a longboat!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd be curious to hear what you had before!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 4, 2014)

So, I thought it could be interesting for some of you to see how a piece come together at the end off the day and the clients are happy. 

As my first thread stated: I was let down. What I had made didn't fit the bill. 

I'm now going to take you on a journey of the evolving piece/score that became the final /product/piece of music for this "commercial". 
Everything I made until 6 hours before deadline was wasted. Not only that. The _company _who hired the film company who hired me was not satisfied the day before my deadline. They called the music "cheap". For some reason I took that personal, because I just did what film-company who hired me wanted me to do. I had questions about were this where heading, but they kept saying it was "to epic" etc. You need to make it calmer/easier.

I had a temp-score I did follow until I got the message the day before deadline. 
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/temp/120_full_icturing-tomorrow_0232.mp3[/mp3]

So, what do you do when you get this message like 6-8 hours before deadline? I went back to the drawing board (a blanc Cubase sequencer) and, as crazy I em, started from scratch. I had that comment in me head "it sounds cheap!". 

I would like to add that I also made all off the "sound-design" the very last day.

So. you want to hear the evolution? 

21-Mar-2014 12:57:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m1%20DIPS%2021.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00).mp3[/mp3]

25-Mar-2014 21:47:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m2%20DIPS%2021.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00).mp3[/mp3]

26-Mar-2014 13:50:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m3%20DIPS%2026.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00).mp3[/mp3]

26-Mar-2014 16:09:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m4%20DIPS%2026.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00).mp3[/mp3]

26-Mar-2014 21:24:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m5%20DIPS%2026.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00)%20v2.mp3[/mp3]

27-Mar-2014 12:17:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m6%20DIPS%2026.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00)%20v3.mp3[/mp3]

27-Mar-2014 16:02:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m6%20DIPS%2027.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00)%20v6.mp3[/mp3]

27-Mar-2014 22:34:
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m6%20DIPS%2027.03%20(TC_%200.00.00.00)%20v8.mp3[/mp3]

I got the message: This is wrong 30-mar. It sounds cheap! I had until then, only followed the temp-score they have added. I had a day to redo everything or not get me money. 
31-Mar-2014 15:57
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m1%20-%20DIPS%20(KRISEUTKAST)%2002.mp3[/mp3]

The final product: It got a green light and I got my "payday" :D (I'm very satisfied and quite proud of my self composing it in 6 hours)
[mp3]http://ryan.tronder.net/karyan/VIC/Mp3/1m1%20-%20DIPS%20(TC.0.00.00.00)%20(uten%20FXS).mp3[/mp3]

The final product is so different from the first one.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 4, 2014)

Kai-Anders, are these wavs that you are posting? Ridiculously slow here, not practicable.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 4, 2014)

Hannes_F @ 4/4/2014 said:


> Kai-Anders, are these wavs that you are posting? Ridiculously slow here, not practicable.



So slow? I had no problem with buffering. 
Yes, .wav. 

I'll look into it. 

While I'm at it. When does a forum app for this forum come? Making my life easier at the metro.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 4, 2014)

Would be generally much better to post mp3 @ 320 kB/s.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 4, 2014)

Hannes_F @ 4/4/2014 said:


> Would be generally much better to post mp3 @ 320 kB/s.



It's done! 

I thought most countries were done using copper for Internet connections  just kidding (I got 100/100 connection. I often forget) 

Ryan


----------



## andrewphilippov (Apr 4, 2014)

You did a great job with music! First one was great, and end one is completely different. 

Your situation is so familiar. That's why I hate working with a middleman. When you get approval from middle side client, that cheers you up, and then few hours later he is telling you that end-client didn't like it at all - it is frustrating. Thats why you need to get as much information from end client as possible and reference track, if possible. After that, if you understand, that client wants something really different from what he wanted in the beginning, than you have right to claim extra money... imo. But it is a thin ice.. )


----------



## AC986 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ryan @ Wed Mar 26 said:


> adriancook @ 26/3/2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan, sail up the river in a Viking longboat and attack and destroy anything you see.
> ...



You kicked some trees?


Gosh!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 5, 2014)

Being a friend to trees I didn't get past the tree kicking thing either.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 5, 2014)

...you should have seen the ninja I was!


----------

